
We Can Fight Injustice Without Endless Videos of Black People Being Killed - lukewaring
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/03/opinion/george-floyd-video-social-media.html
======
lukewaring
By Melanye Price

Dr. Price is a political scientist who specializes in contemporary black
politics, public opinion and political rhetoric.

